

Bohemia Interactive (ARMA) employees arrested in Lemnos for espionage - yread
http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?139877-Two-BI-employees-arrested-in-Lemnos&p=2221846

======
yread
another more detailed article

[http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/09/11/bohemia-interactive-
devs-a...](http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/09/11/bohemia-interactive-devs-
arrested-for-spying/)

------
StavrosK
Huh, hopefully this won't lead to their convictions or anything. To be fair,
though, _all_ camps here in Greece have signs posted on multiple places
stating that photography is illegal.

------
xlevus
Something about this doesn't sound right to me. Or is this just the Greeks
being paranoid/BI employees being stupid?

If you're working on a game based around military facilities and want to get
reference material of these facilities, Why wouldn't you seek cooperation
before hand?

Doubly so if you're basing it on a country who are touchy about such things
and convicted a planespotters of espionage.

------
Tomis02
Hope they'll be ok. Espionage is a big word, it implies malice, which I am
sure was not the case. ArmA players know what I'm talking about.

------
freehunter
Taking pictures of military bases sounds fishy, but not if you've ever played
Armed Assault. Reality is their biggest selling point.

------
pja
Something similar happened a few years ago with a bunch of UK planespotters.
The Greeks are very touchy about military matters.

